# July Guernsey babies



## Rubystargoats (Jul 6, 2012)

...so they're boys...they're still cute...  Born Friday, July 13, 2012 to American Guernsey doe Bluecollar Garnet. Names are Rubystar Casiterite and Rubystar Scapolite...otherwise known as Carlisle and Chester. They are both destined for life as breeding bucks, increasing our American and international population of Guernsey goats.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very adorable!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable baby boys! Congrats :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! They're adorable!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay! Guernseys!! So cute, congrats! Love the names


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you have any does for sale?


----------



## Rubystargoats (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't presently have any spare does...I only keep one Guernsey doe and a few Nubians (school....) although I plan to breed her again this winter. There's also several breeders in Eastern Washington, no doubt with stock for sale.


----------

